# Cornwall



## Fazerloz (Jul 3, 2020)

A warm welcome from Cornwall Gov. NOT





						Cornwall’s not wild about ‘wild’ camping - Cornwall Council
					

Avoid wild camping when returning to Cornwall



					www.cornwall.gov.uk


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 3, 2020)

Cornwall has always preferred you to send them your money rather than take the trouble to deliver it in person.


----------



## witzend (Jul 3, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> A warm welcome from Cornwall Gov. NOT


A few years ago Cornwall Council where raising their Carparking charges which didn't go down to well by the car park users. I emailed every councillor suggesting they allowed motor homes to over nite in some of their suitable carparks to raise some funds, Only 4 replied favourably A lot didn't reply at all but some did even suggesting that they had family paying a lot of money to run campsites and would never support my suggestion one had even seen a motor homer tipping a cassette into a storm drain in Fowey. So they will take advantage of the CV now to stop any unauthorised overnighting


----------



## Debroos (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, it's such a shame. There are a few carparks you can overnight..Tintagel and maybe Fowey...


----------



## witzend (Jul 3, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Yes, it's such a shame. There are a few carparks you can overnight..Tintagel and maybe Fowey...


Tintagel is privately owned I can't comment on Fowey haven't been for 30 yrs. Cornwall Council now have a NPR camera car for parking offences justified the cost saying it'll pay for its self in a couple of years as it can ticket more cars than 3 foot patrols


----------



## Debroos (Jul 3, 2020)

witzend said:


> Tintagel is privately owned I can't comment on Fowey haven't been for 30 yrs. Cornwall Council now have a NPR camera car for parking offences justified the cost saying it'll pay for its self in a couple of years as it can ticket more cars than 3 foot patrols


Yes I think Fowey is private too. Definitely no council ones and some car parks you can't even overnight when the motorhome is empty.
They must be one of the worst councils. I wonder if they know about other councils like the Devon one who owns Appledore etc and allow overnighting...
As you say, lots of vested interests...


----------



## 2cv (Jul 3, 2020)

I wasn’t planning to go there any time soon, and certainly won’t now. Sure they can afford to do without what I would have spent.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

*Wild camping can cause problems with litter, sanitation, trespass and may create conflict with landowners and residents.*

If ever a sentence summed up the pathetic attitude towards wild camping in this country of ours, then the above sentence would surely be it.

In the same memo we are told that what we do is dangerous, how patronising are these idiots. 

And the really sad thing is they can print rubbish like this with no one there to reply to it. No one to ask why does Cornwall then not do something about providing some spaces, and some waste disposal. Doing this would be forward pro active thinking. The fact is we don’t spend enough money for them, and that’s really the crux of the matter.

Ok I am of now to some poor village to dump all of my litter, throw my cassette contents into a Bush, and upset the locals, whilst parked in a flood plane,  cant wait to get out there and enjoy myself again.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 4, 2020)

Last trip to Cornwall we had to use campsites it was packed everywhere nice place, probably wont go again, wanted to say I had been to lands end.
I found lands end was very commercial and expensive to park and not that spectacular, I got wrong for trying to grab a quick selfy at the post by a security guard.
The spot was reserved for the official photographer.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> *Wild camping can cause problems with litter, sanitation, trespass and may create conflict with landowners and residents.*
> 
> If ever a sentence summed up the pathetic attitude towards wild camping in this country of ours, then the above sentence would surely be it.
> 
> ...



There was a spate of communications with the council from members on here a couple of years ago when they started banning motorhomes from some carparks.
Rest assured that  lack of communication due to covid is no problem at all!
Every one who wrote got exactly the same letter back saying there were plenty of campsites so no need to wildcamp. Never did they reply to the issues in the messages.
I replied to them several times pointing out that they were ignoring my questions and comments to no avail.
Cornwall used to be a lovely place to live but now not is the playground of the wealthy and the Cornish who are left really do want you to drop your money off at the bridge and sod off home!
If anyone is thinking of coming though don't do it July/August. It's hellish on the roads especially for motorhomes. And NEVER go to Lands End.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> There was a spate of communications with the council from members on here a couple of years ago when they started banning motorhomes from some carparks.
> Rest assured that  lack of communication due to covid is no problem at all!
> Every one who wrote got exactly the same letter back saying there were plenty of campsites so no need to wildcamp. Never did they reply to the issues in the messages.
> I replied to them several times pointing out that they were ignoring my questions and comments to no avail.
> ...



You see Debroos there lies the rub.
Individuals have no power, no influence, and no say in what happens.
Individuals can be ignored, insulted, and patronised by councils.
Its only when individuals get together to form a union with a central goal that they are taken seriously. Councils like this get away with this because no one is there to stop them. I applaud everyone who wrote, but the sooner we get organised, the sooner we will be listened to.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 4, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Last trip to Cornwall we had to use campsites it was packed everywhere nice place, probably wont go again, wanted to say I had been to lands end.
> I found lands end was very commercial and expensive to park and not that spectacular, I got wrong for trying to grab a quick selfy at the post by a security guard.
> The spot was reserved for the official photographer.



My Aussie sister in law wanted to see Lands End [she is a real box ticker] and it had been 50 years since I'd been, I was shocked to see a barrier across the road and you had to pay to get through. I just turned around, just a pile of rock and lots of sea at the end of the day.


----------



## vanmandan (Jul 4, 2020)

did Cornwall 60 years ago when I was a kid....... wont be going back .
will spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

[


vanmandan said:


> did Cornwall 60 years ago when I was a kid....... wont be going back .
> will spend my money elsewhere.



Ok I get your drift but what happens if Dorset, Suffolk, Somerset, Cumbria, and most of England do what Cornwall is doing. What’s required is not us heading elsewhere because of what they have done. What’s required is for them to justify their ridiculous actions. And that won’t happen until things change. What we need are rights, and what’s required in the rest of the uk is something similar to the land reform act we have in Scotland, but giving us equal status to cars and other road vehicles. No one is asking Cornwall to build aires just deal with the issue in a reasonable balanced manner. Take down the biased signage and the barriers. Make provision for Motorhome owners who have paid all of their taxes and who are decent law abiding people.
They and others are getting away with this because we are law abiding, decent, and considerate. If we were as they portray us their parking bans would be ineffective.
Anyway I drove a car in Cornwall years ago, and that was bad enough. The thought of driving a 2.35m wide motorhome terrifies me.


----------



## witzend (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> the Cornish who are left really do want you to drop your money off at the bridge and sod off home!


There arn't many Cornish left and they arn't taking your money your giving it to the English who live here. To be classed as Cornish You and Both your parents have to have been born here


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

witzend said:


> There arn't many Cornish left and they arn't taking your money your giving it to the English who live here. To be classed as Cornish You and Both your parents have to have been born here



Wonder how Cliff Richard must feel.
His dad was English, his mother Welsh, and he was born in India.

Also what happens if your grandparents were not born in Cornwall.
That would mean by that definition you would be Cornish but your parents would not.
Saint Piran has a lot to answer for


----------



## witzend (Jul 4, 2020)

mjvw said:


> I found lands end was very commercial and expensive to park and not that spectacular, I got wrong for trying to grab a quick selfy at the post by a security guard. The spot was reserved for the official photographer.


Another example of The Cornish holding out the hands for money.


> In 1987, *Peter de Savary* outbid *the National Trust* to purchase Land's End for almost £7 million


Another nice sounding Cornish name


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

witzend said:


> There arn't many Cornish left and they arn't taking your money your giving it to the English who live here. To be classed as Cornish You and Both your parents have to have been born here



Actually I have to take issue with that, having known a lot of Cornish folk.

You have to have been here at least since the 1800s!!
And the Padstow folk might even take issue with that.
Trouble is they have been fleeced by the English for hundreds of years so who can blame them for feeling resentful...

They are certainly in the minority in Cornwall though.


----------



## witzend (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Wonder how Cliff Richard must feel. His dad was English, his mother Welsh, and he was born in India.


Just like a lot of others who swopped Cats with a Cornish family now thinks he'd Cornish


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

witzend said:


> Another example of The Cornish holding out the hands for money.
> 
> Another nice sounding Cornish name
> View attachment 84010



Was it de Savery that bought up a huge chunk of Hayle for luxury something or other?


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Actually I have to take issue with that, having known a lot of Cornish folk.
> 
> You have to have been here at least since the 1800s!!
> And the Padstow folk might even take issue with that.
> ...



Up here if you live south of the border your either English or Welsh.
The Fifers had their own kingdom, and the Shetland Islanders will tell you they’re not Scots. But me being half Irish, the whole thing just confuses me. I have a UK passport, I was born in the UK, and I am British, and happy with that.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m interested in ancestry and I think many would be surprised if they traced their tree how diverse backgrounds are. I have forebears from Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales and I think this is very common. I’m just very lucky to be a citizen of the United Kingdom.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Actually I have to take issue with that, having known a lot of Cornish folk.
> 
> You have to have been here at least since the 1800s!!
> And the Padstow folk might even take issue with that.
> ...


Fleece by the English      how far back are you going. It has been part of England for over 1,000 years. Would you like a apology from the English it seems like everyone else does.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Actually I have to take issue with that, having known a lot of Cornish folk.
> 
> You have to have been here at least since the 1800s!!
> And the Padstow folk might even take issue with that.
> ...


Ha ha, well can I take issue with that. Whenever things like this are stated it isn’t the English, Scots, Welsh Etc it’s the privileged and powerful!


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

2cv said:


> I’m interested in ancestry and I think many would be surprised if they traced their tree how diverse backgrounds are. I have forebears from Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales and I think this is very common. I’m just very lucky to be a citizen of the United Kingdom.


True on my mothers side but my father's people were all from the same six rural parishes in the Scottish uplands as far back as 1700...except for Annie the barmaid from Glasgow who entered the family in about 1860! I would love to know what they made of her...


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Up here if you live south of the border your either English or Welsh.
> The Fifers had their own kingdom, and the Shetland Islanders will tell you they’re not Scots. But me being half Irish, the whole thing just confuses me. I have a UK passport, I was born in the UK, and I am British, and happy with that.


At one point everyone blamed the British for the worlds wrongs now it seems like we have narrowed it down to that mongrel race the English.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> At one point everyone blamed the British for the worlds wrongs now it seems like we have narrowed it down to that mongrel race the English.



You mean the French Normans.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> You mean the French Normans.


Or the Danes? Ha ha how far to go back huh


----------



## witzend (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Was it de Savery that bought up a huge chunk of Hayle for luxury something or other?


Yes did similar in lots of other areas 





> De Savary is the son of a French-born Essex farmer


 Can't even blame the English for him


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2020)

Lets not forget the Romans after all what did they ever do for us.
As i said mongrel race the English.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Fleece by the English      how far back are you going. It has been part of England for over 1,000 years. Would you like a apology from the English it seems like everyone else does.



I'm a blow in. Only been here 50 years!
I was being tongue in cheek actually.
But the Cornish are a different ethnic group with their own language (yes it has died out but it is proof that their roots lie with the Bretons and the Welsh firstly, then with the Gaelic and Gallic speaking groups). They never considered themselves English.

I can't remember the detail now but hundreds of years ago they were granted a seperate status similar to Jersey and the Isle of Man. This has never been repealed.

I doubt they would want an apology from the English, they just want them to bugger off.
Having said all that I don't think there are many younger Cornish that feel that way...hence the tongue in cheek!
but there is still resentment of incomers...


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Ha ha, well can I take issue with that. Whenever things like this are stated it isn’t the English, Scots, Welsh Etc it’s the privileged and powerful!


I'll take your issue and raise you one!!
That's really interesting because you are right. It's actually on 2 levels.
The people I am talking about are the mostly poor local people who have lived in Cornwall for hundreds of years or more. And they are fierce about their roots.
They do tend to be ruled by the folk you describe who, the locals would say, have only been there as usurpers since the Norman Conquest or Tudor times and do not have local blood...


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Or the Danes? Ha ha how far to go back huh


And the Saxons...


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> You mean the French Normans.



How about the flintstones, I heard Fred was from Cornwall, Betty was Welsh, Wilma was Irish, and Barney was a Scot. But they all sailed across the Atlantic and Hanna Barbara who was a red indian signed them up.


----------



## groyne (Jul 4, 2020)

Anyway, if you want to go to Land's end park up at Sennen and walk along the cliff top.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2020)

Everybody has a axe to grind over some point in history. Look up Harrying of the North. 75% of the population wiped out. That's why appologising and blaming things long gone is pointless.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Its really simple this game, everybody blame the English, even some of the English blame the English


----------



## mark61 (Jul 4, 2020)

Who are these English you speak of?


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Who are these English you speak of?



Just you Mark


----------



## mark61 (Jul 4, 2020)

Not sure I qualify.   

Half Scottish, half Swiss, half Finnish and half English


----------



## izwozral (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Not sure I qualify.
> 
> Half Scottish, half Swiss, half Finnish and half English



And crap at maths.

You are quarter Scottish, Swiss, Finnish and English.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Not sure I qualify.
> 
> Half Scottish, half Swiss, half Finnish and half English



**** mark two for the price of one 

Or was it BOGOF


----------



## mark61 (Jul 4, 2020)

izwozral said:


> And crap at maths.
> 
> You are quarter Scottish, Swiss, Finnish and English.


 Nope, my math is correct


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Nope, my math is correct



I always knew you were larger than life Mark

1/2 + 1/2+ 1/2+ 1/2 = One Mark or two of any of us mere mortals


----------



## izwozral (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Nope, my math is correct



Cheeky git.

And it is math*s* unless you are 1/5 American.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 4, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Cheeky git.
> 
> And it is math*s* unless you are 1/5 American.



Nice one. 
Wondered who would notice that.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Who are these English you speak of?



I think they must be mythical beasts as it would seem everybody denies been one.....


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I think they must be mythical beasts as it would seem everybody denies been one.....



Well the Cornish say no way we’re not English, the geordies are just frustrated Scots, Londoners well they reckon their the centre of the world, Yorkshire and Lancashire folk hate each other, and Liverpool never forgave Manchester for building the ship canal, humberside reckon they are hard done by, the north east reckon they have been forgotten by the rest, Somerset, well they reckon they are better than everyone else, Then we have the north south divide, And the Lake District is where the English go in their droves to see what they are missing in Scotland. 

Tin hat at the ready for incoming.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well the Cornish say no way we’re not English, the geordies are just frustrated Scots, Londoners well they reckon their the centre of the world, Yorkshire and Lancashire folk hate each other, and Liverpool never forgave Manchester for building the ship canal, humberside reckon they are hard done by, the north east reckon they have been forgotten by the rest, Somerset, well they reckon they are better than everyone else, Then we have the north south divide, And the Lake District is where the English go in their droves to see what they are missing in Scotland.
> 
> Tin hat at the ready for incoming.


You can't stop there!
 Tell us about the Welsh and Scots....(I daren't mention Northern Ireland!)


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> You can't stop there!
> Tell us about the Welsh and Scots....(I daren't mention Northern Ireland!)



We Celts stick together, we have been pilloried by the English/ French/ Norman’s for centuries. But unlike Ireland and wales you never conquered us, you just bailed us out after the Darian project and have held on to us ever since. But wee Nicky wants to put an end to this, but so far she has failed in her ambitions.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well the Cornish say no way we’re not English, the geordies are just frustrated Scots, *Londoners well they reckon their the centre of the world*, Yorkshire and Lancashire folk hate each other, and Liverpool never forgave Manchester for building the ship canal, humberside reckon they are hard done by, the north east reckon they have been forgotten by the rest, Somerset, well they reckon they are better than everyone else, Then we have the north south divide, And the Lake District is where the English go in their droves to see what they are missing in Scotland.
> 
> Tin hat at the ready for incoming.



It is, now the bloomin English have left.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

mark61 said:


> It is, now the bloomin English have left.



Last Englishman out turn off the lights, or leave them on and let the welsh pay the
the leccy bill


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well the Cornish say no way we’re not English, the geordies are just frustrated Scots, Londoners well they reckon their the centre of the world, Yorkshire and Lancashire folk hate each other, and Liverpool never forgave Manchester for building the ship canal, humberside reckon they are hard done by, the north east reckon they have been forgotten by the rest, Somerset, well they reckon they are better than everyone else, Then we have the north south divide, And the Lake District is where the English go in their droves to see what they are missing in Scotland.
> 
> Tin hat at the ready for incoming.


I'm a Geordie and I went for a promotion to  manager in the Glasgow branch, which had a big arrears problem. I pointed out that an Englishman debt collecting in the Gorbals might have a problem, but was told as a Geordie I was just a Scotsman with his head kicked in. Fortunately they sent me to Brighton instead.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I'm a Geordie and I went for a promotion to  manager in the Glasgow branch, which had a big arrears problem. I pointed out that an Englishman debt collecting in the Gorbals might have a problem, but was told as a Geordie I was just a Scotsman with his head kicked in. Fortunately they sent me to Brighton instead.



They would have had your balls in the gorbals Sam, you would have returned to Englandshire with a high pitched voice, and a worried look on your face.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> They would have had your balls in the gorbals Sam, you would have returned to Englandshire with a high pitched voice, and a worried look on your face.


It could have been even worse in Brighton.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> We Celts stick together, we have been pilloried by the English/ French/ Norman’s for centuries. But unlike Ireland and wales you never conquered us, you just bailed us out after the Darian project and have held on to us ever since. But wee Nicky wants to put an end to this, but so far she has failed in her ambitions.


Actually I'm Scottish! Was brought up to identify as British but absence of Engish blood was always emphasised! (the rest is Italian)
Was hoping for some entertaining criticism of us celts


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 5, 2020)

I just hate everyone equally


----------



## Robmac (Jul 5, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Just you Mark



I'm pure English me Bill.

(With a bit of Scottish and Scandinavian thrown in for good measure)


----------



## Robmac (Jul 5, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I just hate everyone equally



Yep, nobody could accuse you of discrimination Neil.


----------



## bjh (Jul 11, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well the Cornish say no way we’re not English, the geordies are just frustrated Scots, Londoners well they reckon their the centre of the world, Yorkshire and Lancashire folk hate each other, and Liverpool never forgave Manchester for building the ship canal, humberside reckon they are hard done by, the north east reckon they have been forgotten by the rest, Somerset, well they reckon they are better than everyone else, Then we have the north south divide, And the Lake District is where the English go in their droves to see what they are missing in Scotland.


Oi, Ow about us lot in the middle? Its a bigger insult missing us off than calling us names, At least we aye Londoners and are certainly not Northerners, but we do try to get along with everyone. Now where is Cornwall? Looks like we need to miss it out of our spending scheme.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 11, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Or the Danes? Ha ha how far to go back huh


Funney you look like a dane.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 11, 2020)

ligAfter all the above id better keep me bake shut,or start ww3 as half of me is from the map,the lower mid green bit.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 12, 2020)

witzend said:


> There arn't many Cornish left and they arn't taking your money your giving it to the English who live here. To be classed as Cornish You and Both your parents have to have been born here


Exactly. The tourist trade in Cornwall is run by outsiders for outsiders. I don't live in Cornwall now but was born and brought up there and have Cornish ancestry back to the 1500s. Cornwall Council is the most motorhome unfriendly organisation in the UK. We went ro Penzance a couple of years ago to see family. It was November and the huge car park on the sea front was empty. Couldn’t park there for the night though without incurring a £70 fine. So, we parked, perfectly legally, in a street.

The law in Cornwall is no different to anywhere else. It is perfectly legal to park a motorhome anywhere as long as it is road legal, is not causing an obstruction and there is no parking restriction specific to that place. The problem is Cornwall is quite small and gets packed in July and August.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

bjh said:


> Oi, Ow about us lot in the middle? Its a bigger insult missing us off than calling us names, At least we aye Londoners and are certainly not Northerners, but we do try to get along with everyone. Now where is Cornwall? Looks like we need to miss it out of our spending scheme.



I always like to be fair when dishing out insults. I think you will find I gave the centre of the world a mention, read again


----------



## peter palance (Jul 12, 2020)

witzend said:


> A few years ago Cornwall Council where raising their Carparking charges which didn't go down to well by the car park users. I emailed every councillor suggesting they allowed motor homes to over nite in some of their suitable carparks to raise some funds, Only 4 replied favourably A lot didn't reply at all but some did even suggesting that they had family paying a lot of money to run campsites and would never support my suggestion one had even seen a motor homer tipping a cassette into a storm drain in Fowey. So they will take advantage of the CV now to stop any unauthorised overnighting


from our point of view, there heads are stuck in the soil, we dont want them, they dont want us, i still go,ho ho. i mark my card. and go back. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 12, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> *Wild camping can cause problems with litter, sanitation, trespass and may create conflict with landowners and residents.*
> 
> If ever a sentence summed up the pathetic attitude towards wild camping in this country of ours, then the above sentence would surely be it.
> 
> ...


just having fun, ok.pj. dip your bread in.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 12, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well the Cornish say no way we’re not English, the geordies are just frustrated Scots, Londoners well they reckon their the centre of the world, Yorkshire and Lancashire folk hate each other, and Liverpool never forgave Manchester for building the ship canal, humberside reckon they are hard done by, the north east reckon they have been forgotten by the rest, Somerset, well they reckon they are better than everyone else, Then we have the north south divide, And the Lake District is where the English go in their droves to see what they are missing in Scotland.
> 
> Tin hat at the ready for incoming.


Here, as a Geordie I can safely say I'm not frustrated because I don't wear a skirt and eat salted porridge, haggis and neeps. Geordies have their own fancy dress of flat cap and silk scarf and eat savaloys, pease pudding and stottie cake.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Here, as a Geordie I can safely say I'm not frustrated because I don't wear a skirt and eat salted porridge, haggis and neeps. Geordies have their own fancy dress of flat cap and silk scarf and eat savaloys, pease pudding and stottie cake.



gone yersel Sam.
Haggis neeps and tatties is a delicacy. We put whisky in our porridge, and I have never wore a kilt.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 12, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> gone yersel Sam.
> Haggis neeps and tatties is a delicacy. We put whisky in our porridge, and I have never wore a kilt.


I've never worn a silk scarf, but I've got a few caps.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 12, 2020)

There are only a few true English. Yorkshire folk born and bred. Where men are men, the women are tough and the sheep will nick yer butties.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jul 12, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> Yorkshire folk born and bred.


I'm from Yorkshire born and bred, thick of arm and thick of head


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> There are only a few true English. Yorkshire folk born and bred. Where men are men, the women are tough and the sheep will nick yer butties.



Typical English, you can’t even agree on who is English


----------



## 2weekenders (Jul 12, 2020)

Lots of nice laybys though! That's what I use!


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Here, as a Geordie I can safely say I'm not frustrated because I don't wear a skirt and eat salted porridge, haggis and neeps. Geordies have their own fancy dress of flat cap and silk scarf and eat savaloys, pease pudding and stottie cake.



Being a Sand Dancer you are probably more Norse than owt else. The same could go for me as I am from County Durham.

In case you are a bit upset at the Sand Dancer, you can call me a Pit Yakka.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 12, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> I'm from Yorkshire born and bred, thick of arm and thick of head


Round ere it's, strong in't arm and weak i't ead


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 12, 2020)

maingate said:


> Being a Sand Dancer you are probably more Norse than owt else. The same could go for me as I am from County Durham.
> 
> In case you are a bit upset at the Sand Dancer, you can call me a Pit Yakka.


I quite like Sand Dancer. Unfortunately my mother's father was a Scrimgeour from Dundee who married the daughter of a German jew, and the old man was born in Plymouth from Sussex and Cornish farming stock so I'm definitely one of Heinz 57


----------



## peter palance (Jul 13, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I always like to be fair when dishing out insults. I think you will find I gave the centre of the world a mention, read again


sorry but, its in your head, the centre,  the central point of the argument. ok.pj no likey, go for it .


----------



## peter palance (Jul 13, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> gone yersel Sam.
> Haggis neeps and tatties is a delicacy. We put whisky in our porridge, and I have never wore a kilt.


what ye na wear a skirt, shame on you, you could still were your cecks, right or wrong. hope your keeping well. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 13, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Typical English, you can’t even agree on who is English


which way did your family, come in the middle ages, for the north or east or south. and you call your self british. go on bite. ok.pj. xxx


----------



## DaveP (Jul 13, 2020)

Well, most regions seem to have been covered, but not seen much about us folk from the bit that sticks out on the right. Probably just as well though, best to keep a low profile otherwise they might decide to build a motorway to the land of the glorious sunrise.  For now we're happy to be relegated from this discussion.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jul 13, 2020)

Funnily enough we are off to Cornwall this Saturday for a week staying on a campsite in Hayle. 
Looking forward to meeting some of the inbred six-fingered folk again   
Joking apart I absolutely love Cornwall and have always found the inhabitants warm and friendly (even towards me.. a crass thick oik from Brummy land)


----------



## Markd (Jul 19, 2020)

We were disappointed with the commercialization of Lands End but the car park was spacious so we were able to enjoy the lunch we had brought with us sat outside enjoying the view.
Yes the car parking fee wasn't cheap but was no more for our motorhome than a car.
I wouldn't go again but for a one off I buy the argument that it pays for the upkeep of the area.
I doubt it would have been much cheaper if NT had bought it rather than DeSavary. Mind you as members it would have been free


----------



## T4Lyn (Jul 19, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Yes I think Fowey is private too. Definitely no council ones and some car parks you can't even overnight when the motorhome is empty.
> They must be one of the worst councils. I wonder if they know about other councils like the Devon one who owns Appledore etc and allow overnighting...
> As you say, lots of vested interests...


Torridge Council. An example more councils should follow.


----------



## T4Lyn (Jul 19, 2020)

izwozral said:


> My Aussie sister in law wanted to see Lands End [she is a real box ticker] and it had been 50 years since I'd been, I was shocked to see a barrier across the road and you had to pay to get through. I just turned around, just a pile of rock and lots of sea at the end of the day.


Don't bother with Lands End, next time go to Cape Cornwall (which some allege is actually further west than Lands End) link here Cape Cornwall


----------



## witzend (Jul 19, 2020)

T4Lyn said:


> Don't bother with Lands End, next time go to Cape Cornwall (which some allege is actually further west than Lands End) link here Cape Cornwall


Then visit the Lizard Point and You've been as far West & South as you can get https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lizard_Point,_Cornwall


----------



## Markd (Jul 19, 2020)

Leader of Devon County Council runs caravan site and holiday village.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 19, 2020)

Well I hope he doesn't lose everything in the pandemic. Honest.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 19, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Fleece by the English      how far back are you going. It has been part of England for over 1,000 years. Would you like a apology from the English it seems like everyone else does.


Legally Cornwall has never been part of a England.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 19, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> ligAfter all the above id better keep me bake shut,or start ww3 as half of me is from the map,the lower mid green bit.View attachment 84261


What site is that map from?


----------



## T4Lyn (Jul 19, 2020)

witzend said:


> Then visit the Lizard Point and You've been as far West & South as you can get https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lizard_Point,_Cornwall


Love Lizard. Mum & sister live in Mullion and I usually go there for a week every 6 weeks (just to make sure they don’t kill each other!).


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 19, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> You see Debroos there lies the rub.
> Individuals have no power, no influence, and no say in what happens.
> Individuals can be ignored, insulted, and patronised by councils.
> Its only when individuals get together to form a union with a central goal that they are taken seriously. Councils like this get away with this because no one is there to stop them. I applaud everyone who wrote, but the sooner we get organised, the sooner we will be listened to.


I suggest you join CAMpRA, lots getting together, writing letters, swapping intelligence, speaking to other organisations with a common interest in getting aires, car parking for motorhomes, service points...and trying to get as many members as possible to increase our presence.


----------



## dave01736 (Jul 19, 2020)

The main issue is people coming down with tents and camping in farmers fields and on the beaches. unfortunately motor homes have been included in this.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 19, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> I suggest you join CAMpRA, lots getting together, writing letters, swapping intelligence, speaking to other organisations with a common interest in getting aires, car parking for motorhomes, service points...and trying to get as many members as possible to increase our presence.


I would suggest you will lose many of our wild camping spots because this mob. They are alerting all sorts of organisations that we've quietly used for years to our existence and are likely to bring on a lot of new signs. 
The intelligence runs along the lines of being allowed to stay I motorway services for only £17.


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I would suggest you will lose many of our wild camping spots because this mob.


There's a few here with Gripes as well I guess we arn't very popular where ever we go




__





						Log in to Facebook
					

Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## T4Lyn (Jul 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> There's a few here with Gripes as well I guess we arn't very popular where ever we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parked there often with sister who lives nearby. She and a friend found loads of rubbish there recently, including BBQs and soiled nappies - they got some bin bags from the cafe and cleared it up. So sad this is now closed and really don't understand the mentality of those who trash these areas. The farmer who owns it put a chain across but that got nicked so he's now blocked the entrance with a boulder.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Jul 21, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Last Englishman out turn off the lights, or leave them on and let the welsh pay the
> the leccy bill


What about setting up a solar panel?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> What about setting up a solar panel?


fields and fields of solar panels in cornwall. plus loads of windmills . 
might be that cornwall could easily manage if leccy was cut off from uk. 
mind we might not mind selling uk some.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 22, 2020)

vwalan said:


> fields and fields of solar panels in cornwall. plus loads of windmills .
> might be that cornwall could easily manage if leccy was cut off from uk.
> mind we might not mind selling uk some.


I don't think we could afford the prices.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Well I hope he doesn't lose everything in the pandemic. Honest.


may be his nuts, or has he skrewd,? up every nut and bolt, ok.pj.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I don't think we could afford the prices.


all i know is the more you travel around down here in cornwall fields full of solar are getting more and more common. i watched the solar in morocco and spain grow but over the last ten years cornwall is getting solar fields more. 
bet we never catch up with morocco though for desalination plants . 
amazing seeing their growth on them and what they are changing the land in the desert for.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 22, 2020)

There is even a field full of solar not far from where I am parked in Hull lol


----------



## peter palance (Jul 23, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Legally Cornwall has never been part of a England.


why not give it back, and kick all the part timers out, all those with 2 or 3 homes, and let the locals live, they that is the locals mite i said might be nicer to us, ok.pj.


----------



## ricc (Jul 24, 2020)

had to go down a303/a30 to honiton yesterday.... loads of motohomes , tuggers and cars with roof boxes headed west,   anyone would think the school hols had started.


----------



## dave01736 (Jul 24, 2020)

Human waste and litter: what 'fly-campers' are leaving behind in Cornwall
					

Almost triple the amount of campervans were turned away from Cornwall's beauty spots during the course of last week, which has also led to an…




					www.falmouthpacket.co.uk


----------



## Debroos (Jul 24, 2020)

dave01736 said:


> Human waste and litter: what 'fly-campers' are leaving behind in Cornwall
> 
> 
> Almost triple the amount of campervans were turned away from Cornwall's beauty spots during the course of last week, which has also led to an…
> ...



Oh god, it's so depressing. Once again it's not going to be us using the bushes as toilets or leaving rubbish. The person interviews even said it was the festival mentality that was the problem.
I seem to remember in another similar article the Kielder rangers were keen to stress it was not motorhomes but the tenters.

If my maths is right then it only averages 2 vans per night per car park...not that bad surely.
We parked at Levant overnight for years until the Nt banned us. Now you can't walk that part of the coast path without paying. Annoys the hell out me.


----------



## witzend (Jul 24, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Oh god, it's so depressing. Once again it's not going to be us using the bushes as toilets or leaving rubbish. The person interviews even said it was the festival mentality that was the problem.











						Fury after Cornish beach trashed by London public school kids
					

A bag belonging to a prestigious London public school was left behind at the scene along with cans, smashed bottles and kebab skewers




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## Debroos (Jul 24, 2020)

witzend said:


> Fury after Cornish beach trashed by London public school kids
> 
> 
> A bag belonging to a prestigious London public school was left behind at the scene along with cans, smashed bottles and kebab skewers
> ...



Yes, that happens every year doesn't it.
I remember reading a few years ago that the local police started doing talks at Eton and other public schools in an effort to dissuade them from being such prats. Presumably mummy and daddy just pay out and get them off the hook.


----------

